# ITP C9 Review - 1xCR123A/RCR - BEAMSHOTS, RUNTIMES, RAMPING, etc.



## selfbuilt (Aug 22, 2008)

_*Reviewer's Note: *This is a review of a pre-production sample of the new ITP C9 flashlight. Please see their Manufacturer's thread in CPFM for more details. The C9 was provided by ITP for review._

*Warning: Pic heavy!*

UPDATE 8/29/08: My review of the ITP C7 and C8 versions of this light is now up:
ITP C7/C8 Reviews - 1AA and 2AA Continuously-Variable - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and more

*Part I: Build Overview*







ITP is a relatively new entry into the flashlight business. I reviewed their inaugural continuously-variable entry, the C6 series, previously. 

The C9 is part of new series of lights with an interchangeable head on three different battery configurations: 1xCR123A/RCR (C9), 1xAA/14500 (C7), and 2xAA (C8). The C7/C8 models will be reviewed separately, as ITP is still finalizing the body tube production. ITP plans to make the body tubes available for sale individually, so you will be able to mix-and-match battery configs (i.e. play Lego).






All ITP lights feature a continuously-variable output mechanism with a novel switching interface (explained below), and come in two variants that share basically with the same build: a Regular version that comes with a reverse clicky and features an extra strobe and SOS mode, and a Tactical version that comes with a protruding forward click and lacks the strobe/SOS modes (see below for a UI discussion). For full detailed specs of the C7/C8/C9 series, please visit ITP's Manufacturer's thread in CPFM 

_Note that this review is for a pre-production sample, so full packaging was not available. _






Inside the box I received was the C9 light with an attached wrist strap, instruction manual, and warranty card. The final shipping version should also include a package of spare o-rings and extra tailcap cover. Note that like the C6, the lanyard quality is relatively poor compared to the high build quality of the light - ITP apologizes for this, and is working on finding a better lanyard supplier. 

C9 Weight: 65.7g
C9 Length: 91.5mm

Here's how its size compares to some of the competition:






For detailed output, throw, runtime and beamshot comparisons, see Part II of this review.

Design is interesting, with a more rounded and curved design than most. The overall length of the C9 is about middle of the pack of my 1xCR123A/RCR lights, as you can see above. I personally find it a good size that fits comfortably in my hand, in all possible use orientations. 






As you can tell above, the Regular version (reviewed here) can tailstand, but I'm informed the Tactical version with the forward clicky won't.

The head portion of this light is common for all battery tube types, and features mild heatsinking fins near the base and round front edges near the glass lens (i.e. no sharp protrusions to catch anywhere). 






The C9 body is one piece with the tailcap, and the tail clicky is accessed from within the body tube of the C9 (see below). Note that this will be different for the C7/C8 bodies - they will have a separate interchangeable tailcap for the body tubes. But all lights use the same head which will be interchangeable with each of battery tubes (bodies will be available separately). 






Quality of the screw threads is very high - ITP is using square flat-top thread (similar to JetBeam, although not quite as thick). I should mention that screw thread action is very smooth - even without lube, the light is remarkably easy to twist. Good job! :thumbsup:






Like the NiteCore Extreme, the head and body of C9 unscrew into only two portions, so no anodized lock-out is possible. However, I understand that the C7/C8 bodies (which will have a separate tailcap portion) will come with anodized tail threads allowing for lock-out. 






Fit and finish of the type III hard anodizing is very good on my pre-production sample - very even, with no discolorations or issues. Logo lettering on my C9 is not as clear as my C6s, but ITP warned me of this ahead of time for the pre-production sample. Final C9 shipping versions should have lettering as good or better as the shipping C6 (which I found to be quite clear and sharp).






The C9 uses a Cree Q5 emitter (mine came with the "silver-backed" version manufactured at the Asian Cree plant, but standard "yellow-backed" Crees are also possible). Key thing to notice is the aluminum reflector - it's half textured and half smooth, similar to early O-lights. oo: This is done to help smooth out the Cree rings around the hotspot, while maintaining decent throw. To see how well it works, scroll down to Part II of this review (which has beamshot, output, throw, and runtime comparisons).

*Features and User Interface*

The continuously-variable UI is very straight-forward: with the head fully tightened against the body, turn the light on/off by pressing the tailcap clicky (press for momentary-on in the Tactical version, press and click for sustained-on in both versions). 

To activate the ramp, simply loosen the head slightly. This immediately starts the output ramping. To reverse the direction of the ramp, tighten and loosen again. When the light reaches the level you like, simply tighten the head to memorize that setting. The light always comes back on at whatever level it was previously set to.

This is actually quite a smart design. You don't there's no need to perform a rapid "switch" within a narrow time-window, and you don't need to turn the light off to save the setting. All you have to do is loosen to ramp, tighten to save the setting. Very simple and intuitive. 

The difference between the Regular and Tactical versions is the Tactical comes with a forward clicky and lacks the strobe/SOS modes. Strobe and SOS are accessed in sequence on the Regular version by soft-pressing the reverse clicky (or click off/on quickly) to advance to strobe and then SOS modes. Strobe is set to 9.5Hz on my sample. Note that while the strobe seems to be set a max brightness, the SOS mode looks a little dimmer to my eye (Strobe/SOS output level is not user-controllable). 

UPDATE: I just timed it, and the light will advance to the next mode (i.e. Strobe, SOS, constant-on, etc.) if you turn it off and back on within 5 secs. If you leave it off longer than 5 secs, the light will come back on at constant-on at whatever level you last memorized it at.

Incidentally, ITP has asked me what strobe speed I think would be most useful. My personal preference is for a slow strobe (e.g. 3-5Hz), which is good to signal without overly annoying someone  (e.g. bike light strobes are usually around here). But I'm sure ITP would appreciate getting greater feedback from members here. 

*Part II: Comparison Review*

For comparisons, I've chosen (from left to right): the ITP C9, NiteCore Extreme, JetBeam Jet-II PRO IBS, Novatac 120P, NiteCore EX10, Fenix P2D. 






*Comparison Beamshots*

All lights are on AW Protected RCR (3.7V). All lights are on max/100%, except for the Jet-II PRO which was accidentally set to Default Hi (which is ~70% of max output). All lights are ~0.5 meters from a white wall. 




























As you can see, the C9 beam profile is definitely less ringy than the throwy Cree-based lights, like the Spartanian II, Jet-II PRO and NiteCore Extreme above. Note that all lights in the above comparison, expect for the Spartanian, have fully textured reflectors - yet the C9 is definitely one of the least ringy beams. Note as well that the Spartanian, EX10, P2D and C9 all have perfectly round beams with smooth edges.

The overall beam pattern of the C9 is very pleasing, IMO.  In keeping with the overall width of the reflector/head, this is not an overly throwy light - but the throw is still decent for the size (see below for a throw summary). Spillbeam width is also not as wide as some of the lights in this comparison. Tint is a premium white on my sample.

*Testing Method:* All my output numbers are relative for my home-made light box setup, a la Quickbeam's flashlightreviews.com method. You can directly compare all my relative output values from different reviews - i.e. an output value of "10" in one graph is the same as "10" in another. All runtimes are done under a cooling fan, except for the extended run Lo/Min modes which are done without cooling.

Throw values are the square-root of lux measurements taken at 1 meter from the lens, using a light meter.

*Throw/Output Summary Chart:*






Throw of the C9 is definitely intermediate to the other lights here - less than the Extreme/Jet-II PRO, but more than the 120P/EX10. Basically, throw seems pretty comparable to the Fenix P2D. In terms of overall output, the C9 max seems fairly close to the EX10, which is nearer the lower range of outputs here (but still plenty bright). See the runtimes below for a more detailed analysis of overall output over time.

*Variable Output Ramping*






As you can see, the C9 ramp is relatively linear and faster than most of the competition. _In fact, it is virtually identical to the NiteCore EX10 (with very similar min and max levels)_. The light flashes 3 times rapidly to let you know when it has reached the end of its ramp (either min or max).

*Output/Runtime Comparison:*



































*Output/Runtime Pattern:*


Overall, output/runtime performance of the C9 seems pretty consistent with its continuously-variable competitors on both CR123A and RCR. 
At the higher output levels, output/runtime of the C9 is typically toward the lower end of the range of lights compared here (which are all excellent). However, the C9 pulls away from the pack at the lower levels on both battery types, with typically the best output/runtime efficiency of its class so far. :twothumbs
The C9 also has the most consistent linear regulation of all lights tested here. :thumbsup: Most of the other lights are pretty "noisy" in their runs at lower output levels, but the C9 is remarkably consistent The only quirk is a single quick jump in output of ~10% at a variable point during many of the runs :thinking: but otherwise the output is perfectly flat.
The C9 features a low voltage warning flash (i.e. all the spikes at the ends of the CR123A traces). This kicks in shortly after the light falls out of regulation, indicating the battery is nearly depleted and should be replaced. 

*Part III: Preliminary Discussion*

This is the second offering by ITP, and it's a very impressive light for the price. The overall design and build are of very high quality, with good consideration of key build features. Similarly, fit and finish is very good (except for the lettering, which ITP assures will be back to at least the high standard of the C6 on the final shipping version). Screw thread action is particularly smooth, and the light has performed consistently and reliably since its arrival. 

I was particularly impressed by the simple interface (i.e. no potential problems with rapid switching or tail-clicking - just loosen to ramp, tighten to save). Frankly, I'm surprised no one thought of this mechanism before - it's remarkably intuitive - although it does limit the number of extra modes or features you can have. This is why there are no strobe or SOS modes on Tactical version - additional modes can only be added through a tailcap press, and forward clickies are not very convenient for that. Of course, to each his own here ... at the very least, I think ITP has added an interesting new simple-to-use option to the continuously-variable playing field.

I am also very impressed by their decision to go with a common head for 1xCR123A/RCR (C9), 1AA/14500 (C7) and 2AA (C8) bodies - and to promise to make the separate battery tubes available for sale.
:bow: :thanks:

Fenix is the only other major maker to provide this complete CR123A/1xAA/2xAA "lego" flexibility (Olight also offers it between their T10 and T15 models) - but ITP is the first to offer it in a continuously-variable light. Note that the C9 body tube has a built-in tailcap, so you will need to pick up a separate tailcap for use with either the C7 or C8 body (C7/C8 share a common tailcap). ITP has sent off C7/C8 body tubes and a tailcap to me, so I will be able to provide a full review of those lights soon.

The only thing needing improvement in my view is the wrist lanyard, and ITP assures me they are trying to find a better supplier. Due to the design, clips or holsters wouldn't work as well (i.e. because of the rounded body/tail and heatsinking fins, respectively). That being said, I find that Ultrafire 1AA holster works reasonably well (the elastic is looser than the Fenix 1AA pouch, so it's easier to get it in and out).

All in all, a very strong second offering from ITP. Fans of the KISS :kiss: principle will appreciate the circuit design and UI, and both the tactical and regular folk can get what they want. If the 1AA/2AA performance is as good as the 1xCR123A/RCR performance seen here, I think the established makers are going to be facing some serious competition. 

Stay tuned ...

UPDATE 8/29/08: My review of the ITP C7 and C8 versions of this light is now up:
ITP C7/C8 Reviews - 1AA and 2AA Continuously-Variable - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and more


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: ITP C9 Review: BEAMSHOTS, RUNTIMES, RAMPING, etc.*

Reserved for updates.


----------



## bhds (Aug 24, 2008)

Need some clarification on the memory. Does the light come back on at the last setting?


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 24, 2008)

bhds said:


> Need some clarification on the memory. Does the light come back on at the last setting?


Yes, the light always comes back on at whatever level you had it at.


----------



## bhds (Aug 25, 2008)

Oops. I re-read your UI description and now see that you already stated that.
This looks like an interesting light. The tactical without the silly SOS and strobe might make a good replacement for my P2D.


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 25, 2008)

bhds said:


> This looks like an interesting light. The tactical without the silly SOS and strobe might make a good replacement for my P2D.


I just timed it, and the light will advance to the next mode (i.e. Strobe, SOS, constant-on, etc.) if you turn it off and back on within 5 secs. If you leave it off longer than 5 secs, the light will always come back on in constant-on at whatever level you last memorized it at.

The Tactical version will lack strobe and SOS, so it will always come on at your memorized constant-on level. I believe ITP is planning to send me a Tactical version once it is ready, so I will update the review when it gets here.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Aug 25, 2008)

Incredible review as always! Thanks for that........

This light looks fantastic but since I have a very well behaved EX10 I think I'll pass. 

When this light comes out with a tailstanding tactical model and an 18650 tube without having to buy it seperatly...... THEN I will buy it ASAP!


----------



## phosphor (Aug 26, 2008)

.....another outstanding review in a long sting of impressive write-ups. Your exhaustive research has been invaluable to many of us....and always makes for interesting reading. As always...thanks ! :thumbsup:



selfbuilt said:


> The Tactical version will lack strobe and SOS, so it will always come on at your memorized constant-on level. I believe ITP is planning to send me a Tactical version once it is ready, so I will update the review when it gets here.


 I'll look forward to your review; this model interests me, and if doesn't cost too terribly more than the standard C9 I think I'll bite. I've enough lights now with the strobe/SOS feature. I like the idea of a simple, single, adjustable level with momentary on.

- regards


----------



## DArklite (Aug 27, 2008)

Excellent review as always selfbuilt! 
I'm really liking the intuitive UI and hope they keep the 9.5z strobe and consistency with the emitter as in the preproduction sample.


----------



## toby_pra (Aug 27, 2008)

very nice review...

thx again! 

some very interesting flashlight


----------



## bhds (Aug 27, 2008)

Couple of more questions. 

1. After changing batteries does the light remember your preset level?

2. What happens if you turn the light on with head not completely tight? Does it start ramping?


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 27, 2008)

bhds said:


> 1. After changing batteries does the light remember your preset level?


Yes.



> 2. What happens if you turn the light on with head not completely tight? Does it start ramping?


Yes, if you turn the light on with the head not completely tight, it will begin a ramp.

In case you ask next, the converse is also similar. If the light was turned off while in the process or ramping (i.e. head loose), and the head was subsequently tightened before turning back on, the light will turn on in constant-on where ever the ramp was stopped when you turned off. 

Similarly, if you turn the light off while ramping (head loose) and turn back on with the head still loose, the light will now begin ramping in the opposite direction (i.e. acts as if you had just done a head tighten-loosen switch to reverse the ramp direction). The only exception if is if you hit the max or min while ramping with the head loose - if you turn off/on with the head remaining loose, it doesn't reverse the ramp but just stays at the max or min (you need to do a head twist to start the reverse ramp).
If you turn the light


----------



## bhds (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks selfbuilt.:thumbsup:
Looks like the tactical version might be my next new light to try out.


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 29, 2008)

FYI, my review of the C7 and C8 lights is now up:

ITP C7/C8 Reviews - 1AA and 2AA Continuously-Variable - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and more

Enjoy!


----------



## Hitthespot (Aug 30, 2008)

Nice Job Selfbuilt. I have to admit that is one sexy looking light, and I do like the platform of being able to choose body/battery type.

Thanks for taking the time.

Bill


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks Bill,

As I mentioned in my C7/C8 review, I find the overall C9 build to be very similar to Olight, but with more rounded styling (and of course, a continuously-variable mechanism ). And the partially textured reflector should also produce a very similar beam pattern to the early Olights.


----------



## Mdinana (Aug 30, 2008)

Don't forget that Olight have "lego" action between their T10 and T15


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 30, 2008)

Mdinana said:


> Don't forget that Olight have "lego" action between their T10 and T15


Good point, just added that to the comments in the review. Of course, I don't believe Olight makes a 2AA battery tube available.

FYI, MattK at batteryjunction is working on getting me a few Olights to test (so far, I've only done the first edition T15).


----------



## Mdinana (Aug 31, 2008)

yay! my first useful post! glad to contribute. I did some quick research at home, the AA (NiMH) battery lasted, on high, about 113 minutes. No noticable dimming after the first hour. A rechargable 3.0V C123 dimmed much, much faster, with a much higher heat output. I actually terminated that test to recharge the battery, to ensure that it was fully charged. 
Anyway, I'd look forward to one of your reviews, to back up my own empiric observations (plus of course, seeing how primaries work without using my own :twothumbs )


----------



## Hitthespot (Aug 31, 2008)

selfbuilt said:


> Thanks Bill,
> 
> As I mentioned in my C7/C8 review, I find the overall C9 build to be very similar to Olight, but with more rounded styling (and of course, a continuously-variable mechanism ). And the partially textured reflector should also produce a very similar beam pattern to the early Olights.


 
I have a Nitecore Infinity and the UI is tempermental at best. The continuously -variable mechanism just sounds perfect and you did a good job of explaning it!

One question, how is the max output compared to a NDI or say a Fenix P2D at 180 lumens?


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 31, 2008)

Hitthespot said:


> One question, how is the max output compared to a NDI or say a Fenix P2D at 180 lumens?


I've calibrated my lightbox to my Novatac 120P, as described here. If you believe the Novatac's 120 max lumen value, then I would say the NDI gets ~110-120 lumens (NiMH-14500), the P2D-Q5 gets ~160-165 lumens (CR123A-RCR), and the ITP C9 gets ~125-135 lumens (CR123A-RCR).


----------



## Hitthespot (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks Selfbuilt. Exactly the info I was looking for.

Great Job!

Bill


----------



## stevie-ca (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks for the review!!


----------



## spyderknut (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice review as always.

It either needs to be in a single woman's bedside table or in my pocket with the light end pointing medially and the switch end pointing down and the the left.


----------



## phosphor (Sep 2, 2008)

spyderknut said:


> Nice review as always.
> 
> It either needs to be in a single woman's bedside table or in my pocket with the light end pointing medially and the switch end pointing down and the the left.


It took me a minute; I'm older, and my mind doesn't automatically "go there" any more. 

Very mildly amusing.....in a "junior high" kind of way

- regards


----------



## phosphor (Sep 2, 2008)

double post.


----------



## spyderknut (Sep 2, 2008)

46, father of 3 yet not the first (nor last I suspect) time I've been called juvenile. Is double posting an early sign of sinility?

Sorry for the hijack. The UI on this light is very cool. I love lights that allow me to decide lumens vs. hours!


----------



## phosphor (Sep 3, 2008)

spyderknut said:


> 46, father of 3 yet not the first (nor last I suspect) time I've been called juvenile. Is double posting an early sign of sinility?



It's one of many indicators that my wits are failing rapidly. 

- regards


----------



## gollum (Sep 4, 2008)

thankyou Selfbuilt 
great review...bought one due to your info being available.

btw ... how do you know when a light is about to expire on the extreme long run time tests? don't tell me you sit and watch?:tinfoil:


----------



## selfbuilt (Sep 4, 2008)

gollum said:


> btw ... how do you know when a light is about to expire on the extreme long run time tests? don't tell me you sit and watch?:tinfoil:


No, it's automated - I have a datalogger that pumps the data to my computer. It just means I need to leave my computer running overnight (or a couple of nights). That's why I try to limit my low mode runs to only protected Li-ion or primaries (I don't let anything go longer than ~3hrs on NiMH, because I need to be there to watch it).


----------



## Nake (Sep 15, 2008)

I wanted to see if I could improve the beam of my iTP C9 with a different reflector. The only one I had that was a good fit was an McR-17XR. It was a success, a much nicer beam to me. Using a Quickbeam type lightbox I saw that it improved the overall lux by 2100, that's about 30lm. I tried a different lens and that increased it by 700 lux. That's an overall lux improvement of about 40lm. It didn't improve the spot lux at all. These readings were with an RCR123 showing 3.9V.

Thought I'd pass this observation on to anyone it interested.


----------



## nanotech17 (Oct 16, 2008)

i took the Mcr17xre from my amilite cuty and wrap it with double sided tape and install it in my itp C9 and yes it was a new beauty :kiss:
with UCL lens much nicer.
Cannot believe from the stock manufacturer claim 190lumens now i have 230lumens pocket rocket by just adding these 2 items and i just love the UI :kiss:


----------



## selfbuilt (Oct 16, 2008)

nanotech17 said:


> i took the Mcr17xre from my amilite cuty and wrap it with double sided tape and install it in my itp C9 and yes it was a new beauty :kiss:... and i just love the UI :kiss:


Glad you guys are enjoying modding your lights. FYI, the stock reflector is identical the original Olight partially-textured one, which does have some fans here. But to each his own. 

And I have to agree, this is one of the best continuously-variable interfaces I've seen. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nake (Oct 16, 2008)

nanotech17 said:


> i took the Mcr17xre from my amilite cuty and wrap it with double sided tape and install it in my itp C9 and yes it was a new beauty :kiss:


 
What did you use the tape for? Does the Cuty reflector have a lip on it that fits over the Cree metal ring. The one I got from the Shoppe does, makes for perfect alignment.


----------



## nanotech17 (Oct 17, 2008)

Nake said:


> What did you use the tape for? Does the Cuty reflector have a lip on it that fits over the Cree metal ring. The one I got from the Shoppe does, makes for perfect alignment.



yes it has the lips that fit over the cree metal ring.
i'm using the tape just in case the reflector move to the side if i drop the itp C9.But this is great set up - i'm glad i own it


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 12, 2008)

Nice review, after reading this i thought about getting one as well, mine should be here by tomorrow........thanks for taking your time to do this.


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 13, 2008)

Is there a way to get too the lens.......or reflector.


----------



## selfbuilt (Dec 13, 2008)

alfreddajero said:


> Is there a way to get too the lens.......or reflector.


I don't believe the head is potted, so you should be able to unscrew the pill assembly from inside the head with fine tweezers. The lens/reflector would then just fall out. I haven't tried this myself, but I recall someone mentioning it was easy to access.


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 14, 2008)

Thats the problem i dont see the two little slots thats normally in the back of the pill like on some of my other lights.


----------



## selfbuilt (Dec 14, 2008)

alfreddajero said:


> Thats the problem i dont see the two little slots thats normally in the back of the pill like on some of my other lights.


Hmm, just took a look and don't see it either. I remember Nake posting in one of my ITP rewiews threads that he changed the reflector to an IMS version - you might want to check my other threads to see if he said how he did it (or contact him directly).


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 14, 2008)

Ill read up on the postings first......then i will try to contact him.


----------



## Nake (Dec 14, 2008)

Don't contact me. I sold mine and forgot how it comes apart.  Try nanotech17, I think he still has his.


----------



## DHart (Jan 23, 2009)

Got mine today. This is a really cool little flashlight. Wide and very easy adjustability. Looking forward to after dark tonite! Thank you selfbuilt, for the great review, which prompted me to add this light to my collection.


----------



## alfreddajero (Jan 23, 2009)

You should also get the C7 tube and switch for more versatility........


----------



## DHart (Jan 23, 2009)

And a thank you to you too Alfred for suggesting this light to me.

I at least do want to get the tactical tail, as it would be much quicker to activate by thumb. Oh, now I see I can't buy a C9 tactical tail. :mecry: I should have bought the C9 Tactical and added the regular C9 tail to it. Oh well.... I'll ask Bryan if he can help.

Yes the C7 tube is a very good idea too!

Thx!


----------



## alfreddajero (Jan 25, 2009)

I bought all the tubes and one tailcap......makes for more battery configurations. Yes as you know the tailcaps are not interchangeable but remember that if you do trade yours in to go with a T light then you will loose strobe and sos as well.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 31, 2009)

alfreddajero said:


> Yes as you know the tailcaps are not interchangeable but remember that if you do trade yours in to go with a T light then you will loose strobe and sos as well.


A good point - the protruding forward clicky tailcap is only meant to be used with the the Tactical head (i.e. with no strobe or SOS modes). The standard reverse clicky is meant for the Regular head, since you flash to get into strobe/SOS modes. Mixing the other clicky format may lead to inconsistent operation (especially on the Regular head).

You can also check out my C7 and C8 reviews for more info (links in my master list of reviews in my sig).


----------



## travelinman (Mar 15, 2009)

Did I miss it here, or does anyone know the ma. draw on high vs low with an rcr123 cell in this light? I'm getting crummy run time with my protected rcr123's, around 20 min on high. Not so with the AA's though, much much better, more like closer to 2 hrs.


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 16, 2009)

What rcr's are you using........


----------



## travelinman (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm using the Delkin RCR123A 3.0v protected. They are protected because I borrowed our local ham radio club West Mountain Radio CBA II just yesterday and the first two I checked had a sudden "end" at just under 2v. They also only gave me just over 270ma. Not so good!

Here's the battery.

http://thomasdistributing.com/shop/...html?SP_id=&osCsid=g94mbi13slk2vk3c2mk3sv9qg4

edit: I'm also using the supplied Delkin devices charger. Not much info on it, green light, red light. I'm going to set up a couple of probes to see what kind of voltage and current it's pushing into the cell tomorrow when I get some more time.


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 16, 2009)

This is what i use and i get about 30minutes on them......for me thats pretty good because there rechargeables, I have not come across a rechargeable that comes close to the runtime of primaries.

http://www.batteryjunction.com/4parc390reli.html


----------



## travelinman (Mar 17, 2009)

I suppose so. When I consider I am rarely on full power, especially when using it as a night time "finding the bathroom" light, low power is lots. I accidently left it on full power the other night and just about blinded myself turning it on.


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 17, 2009)

In the lights that i edc i use rechargeables whenever i can, i save the primaries for power outages, and i also keep one or two primaries in the car when the rechargeables die.


----------



## travelinman (Mar 17, 2009)

That sounds like a good plan, one day I'm going to buy some of the AW RCR123's and the 139 charger. I'll see how they compare with the cheap little Delkins.


----------



## nativecajun (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: ITP C9 Review: BEAMSHOTS, RUNTIMES, RAMPING, etc.*



selfbuilt said:


> Reserved for updates.


 
My vote on the stobe speed is zero. Leave it out. Otherwise I think the one you mentioned is disoreinting enough to use if one "ever" has to.

Thanks for the review. I just ordered one. :twothumbs

Of course this review is very old so I suppose my net input is worth zero. :shakehead

Daniel AKA nativecajun


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: ITP C9 Review: BEAMSHOTS, RUNTIMES, RAMPING, etc.*

Let us know how you like the light......


----------



## nativecajun (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: ITP C9 Review: BEAMSHOTS, RUNTIMES, RAMPING, etc.*

My Light came in yesterday and I must say I am impressed. C9 regular that is. 

Solid to the bone, and as you said very simple to set I do not see how one could make it easier. I did not look at the low setting and what lumens but I am sure you stated it above. That is the setting it will probably stay at for me unless I have to go and search for a lost pathfinder or something. Pathfinders = club in my church like Boysouts/Girlscouts. 

Again beautiful light. And when you turn it on in low or the way you have yours set and just tap the switch it strobes, then the other modes as you continuisly tap it keeps going in a loop untill you come back to the mode you have it set at. As well as turning it off for five seconds it comes back to your setting. Oh I forgot selfbuilt just said all that. 
*I have now learned that five seconds is way long and a realy big bother.* 

Excelent Review Selfbuilt. I don't know how you do it must take a lot of time and I very much appreciate your efforts.

Daniel AKA nativecajun


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: ITP C9 Review: BEAMSHOTS, RUNTIMES, RAMPING, etc.*

Nice.....glad you like it man. Now you must get the corresponding body tubes so you can use different batt configs like 1AA, 2AA, and of course 16340.


----------



## nativecajun (Jul 23, 2010)

bhds said:


> Need some clarification on the memory. Does the light come back on at the last setting?


 
I know this is a very old thread. But I hope someone is listening. Five seconds after turned off is way way to long if you want to turn the light back on to your light setting. 

And to the person that asked this question above. It does come on back to the last setting. That is because it has only one setting at a time. Virtually a single mode light as far as the flashlight part. That mode being the one you set last. *Both of these issues bother me now that I have owned it for a while*. But I now have a myshondt aeon and other cr123 lights superior to this model. 

This is a very well made light. I like the feel and the way you can change battery types with an optional battery tube. But the five second thing is way to long. But still I would like it way better if the wait time would be shorter. Single mode does not bother me as much at the wait. 

Kind Regards,
Daniel

*PS: Does anyone know if that five second wait before turning back on to plain light mode can be changed somehow?*


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 23, 2010)

nativecajun said:


> *PS: Does anyone know if that five second wait before turning back on to plain light mode can be changed somehow?*


No it can't - that's how the circuit was designed.

FYI, the C-series lights have been discontinued by ITP. The SA/SC-series has replaced them. I don't recall any delay in memorization on the new series.


----------

